# Removing Excessive Reverb from a recording?



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

Is there any hack or adjustment one can make to stereo equipment to remove an excessive amount of reverb from a recording? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

SearsPoncho said:


> Is there any hack or adjustment one can make to stereo equipment to remove an excessive amount of reverb from a recording? Thanks for any advice.


As far as I know, no, the can do all sorts but reverb


----------

